# shift knob removal..



## Omega SE20 (Jan 16, 2005)

ok i have a nice sphere shift knob i'd like to install. HOWEVER....how exactly do i get my old one off? i tried turning and pulling and turning and pulling really hard but i can't get it to budge. i feel a clip in the knob thats i guess holding it but how exactly do i remove it?

thanks.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Omega SE20 said:


> ok i have a nice sphere shift knob i'd like to install. HOWEVER....how exactly do i get my old one off? i tried turning and pulling and turning and pulling really hard but i can't get it to budge. i feel a clip in the knob thats i guess holding it but how exactly do i remove it?
> 
> thanks.


Everyone I have ever dealt with it just turns counter clockwise. Try using pliers but wrap a rag aroung it first so you dont scratch it.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

^x2 the rag/wrench combo works really well but also one of those oil filter wrenches work really well ones that look like this







but are rubber not metal


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

yea, they come off with turning, you just gotta get past the bit of resistance, then it should turn with ease... the wrench and rag idea i give a :thumbup:


----------



## Omega SE20 (Jan 16, 2005)

the oil wrench method worked superb....haha...thanks alot.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

what shift knob did you replace it with out of curiousity?


----------



## Omega SE20 (Jan 16, 2005)

MoMo Sphere Shift Knob. black and sliver. i'll post up a pic whenever i can find my stupid camera.


----------

